# Vereda



## Saca (Jun 13, 2009)

This is my new mini-tank, is still very young but is already taking shape.

Its capacity is 3.6 gallons, in this picture you can see their size:






















Some more photos:























Its inhabitants:


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

that is a beautiful nano tank. I just love it.


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

looks pretty cool!


----------



## fishfinder (Aug 31, 2008)

So beautiful, I wouldn't have dreamed that such a tiny aquarium could look so big.


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm impressed with how well you get the HC to grow. Do you start growing it emersed and then submerge it once you get a lawn?


----------

